# Foals that are very small at birth.



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Does anyone here have any experience with foals that are born very small and their future height? 

How much does the size at birth affect the size the horse will have when it's done growing?

I am, of course, thinking about the size my foal will be when she grows up.

Her dam is 148-150 cm and her sire (3 years old) is about 140 cm, His dam is 148 cm and his sire is 144 cm.

My foal was 80 cm when she was born and was only weighing 22 kg. She was extremely skinny and small, born at 321 days and she was born sick. 
She could stand, without any problems, under her mamas belly.

A "normal" foal with her parents should have been about 90 cm high. 

She is now 8 weeks and is 95 cm at her withers and 100 cm at her butt, but she is still very, very small. 


Here she was a week old.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

im not quite sure how small you are looking for but my colt was 37 inches at birth, thats basically 94 CM. however his mom was only 144cm tall. he has since grown to be 14.3 hands at the moment, if i am thinking correctly thats about 145 centimeters, and he is only 2 years old. most horses grow and fill out until their 5th or 6th year, you may not be able to ride her at 2 or 3, but give her a good while to fill out completely i am sure she will grow big enough for you to ride.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

94 cm is pretty big coming from a 144 cm mare! 

Here in sweden we have a say that a "D-ponny" (a pony that is 140-148 cm as full grown.) should not be more than 90 cm, about 35,5 inches when it is born, otherwise it will probably become too big.

80 cm is about 31,5 inches. 

14.3 is 149-150 cm. 

I am going to send her away to a really good dressage rider, who is very small, when she is 3 years old, so that someone in the right size will do her first training.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I have always heard, a horses legs are as long as they are going to get, at birth. their bodies get bigger, bones get heavier, but leg bones do not get longer. that's why alot of foals look so "leggy" Is that true? or just an old wives tale? if so, this little girl will be quite a bit shorter than mom!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

> I have always heard, a horses legs are as long as they are going to get, at birth. their bodies get bigger, bones get heavier, but leg bones do not get longer. that's why alot of foals look so "leggy" Is that true? or just an old wives tale? if so, this little girl will be quite a bit shorter than mom!


definately not true.


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

I have absolutely nothing productive to add to this thread, except that little foal is TOO FREAKIN' CUTE! That is all.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

That little thing is soooo stocky. Im not sure if youll have any problems riding her when shes older. She may just surprise you.

Btw, did you pick a name yet? Cuz she needs one if you havent! *taps foot waiting...and waiting.........and waiting*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i was close on my inches- centimeters and hands- centimeter conversions! yay! lol 

i think there is a test you can do at about 4-6 months old? i think. its the string test. you measure from the ground up to the dimple in the knee. if it measures 14.3 inches then the horse will grow to be 14.3 hands tall. i think thats how you do it. hopefully someone more sure of themselves will come and confirm it.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

BlueSpark said:


> definately not true.


 I've always heard it's 80-90%.


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm not sure if I know an answer to your question but I will tell you that Dragon, my Friesian/Saddlebred cross was born here and he was small at birth. Now he is 17 hands tall so I don't think being small at birth affected him!


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Sire:dam both. 15-15.2

Ay 2 yrs I've measured he should be about 14.2 

When he was born. Weighed 40 pounds


----------



## Ladybug2001 (Mar 15, 2011)

I too have always heard a horses legs are close to the size they will be... That is why people make a big deal out of long legged foals...

I don't under stand kg... cm... or mm in horses. xD I do pounds and hands high... I had a foal that was pretty small born here.. let me get a picture.

He was extremely small, could it under momma easily. When he was a yearling, he ws probably about the size of this years colt who is only five months old right now.









Compared to this year's foal, who tried to go under momma and would send her up on the tip of her hooves.









(Excuse the horrible picture.)


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

My foal was 48,5 pounds and about 31,5 inches. Now she is 39 inches at her butt and 37 inches at her withers.

Dam is 14.2-14.3 hands.

Sire is 13.3-14 hands.
His Dam is 14.2 hands and his sire is 14-14.1 hands.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow, that is soo tiny. 

We have a mare in my stable that is out of a 14.1 hands dam and by a 16.3 stallion. She was about 40 pounds when she was born. She is now 15.1 I think.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I think nutrition and a balanced diet would have a larger impact on growth then birth size would. That said, as long as its not genetically based ie. dwarfism, I would not worry. You have a few years of growing yet so don't count your chickens before they hatch. As long as she is sound, healthy and well behaved she can do anything any other horse can do.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

rookie, Thanks for your answer! I will keep a close eye on her diet. 

Haha, It would be very typical if I got a foal with dwarfism. 

Here are some more pictures of her, showing how she has grown.

11 days.









16 days.



















About a month old.



















5 weeks.










7 weeks.



























8 weeks.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

I too have nothing productive to add, except that I love the butt shedding! What breed are these guys? Mom and baby are too cute!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Mama is probably a Welsh Cob mix from the Netherlands, she moves a lot like a Welsh Cob but we really don't know, the reason we bred her is because she has competed 
up to FEI level in dressage for ponies and practiced up to 130 cm, that should be about 4 feet and 4 inches? And participated in the Swedish championship in pony dressage. 

The sire is a German Riding Pony with 60% welsh, and the rest is warmblod and Thoroughbred, some arabian a long way back. 

Baby is a Welsh Partbred.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Well I am in love. They are both so pretty.


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow, the baby is growing up quickly! They're both lovely looking animals, I love mama's colouring.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> That little thing is soooo stocky. Im not sure if youll have any problems riding her when shes older. She may just surprise you.
> 
> Btw, did you pick a name yet? Cuz she needs one if you havent! *taps foot waiting...and waiting.........and waiting*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Noo, I am a horrible horse owner. :-| I can't pick a name for her. It's the hardest thing ever, I don't know why really.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

StellaIW said:


> Noo, I am a horrible horse owner. :-| I can't pick a name for her. It's the hardest thing ever, I don't know why really.


Since you're from Nordic stock-- what about Freya-- Goddess of Valkyries-- who ride noble steeds..


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

He's doing very well for a premature foal. I don't have a lot of experience with premie foals, but if they're anything like humans, they will be the size their genes call for if momma had good nutrition with no other complications, and baby gets good nutrition while growing up.

Thanks for all the pics, and good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Druydess, I am considering Khaleesi right now, and I still have Stormborn in my head.

So I have a absolutely horrible picture to share... the bad quality is beyond acceptable in the second picture but I had my camera in the car so I had to film with an old mobile phone, and then take a snapshot from the film. 

But it shows how much she has grown from one week old to...









...9 weeks old.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

see she is going to make up that height! i'm sure she will grow to be her expected height


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

WOW! Both mare and foal are absolutely stunning! Congrats! Love them


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

StellaIW said:


> Druydess, I am considering Khaleesi right now, and I still have Stormborn in my head.


Yay, Game of Thrones! I love either of these for her - Daenerys ain't too bad either


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

lilkitty90 said:


> see she is going to make up that height! i'm sure she will grow to be her expected height


I hope so! 

Here is a better photo.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

She's a cutie! Love the name choices!!


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

My two year old Arab is quite small. His breeder told me that when he was born he was so small they used to cradle him in their arms like a cat. Arabs tend to be slow growers, so I'm really curios to see what he tops out as. We plan on training him to drive, but I'm hoping he is going to be big enough to ride as well. 

Your mare is beautiful and I just love that cute little foal! She is precious. Your mare's color is just wonderful. There is nothing prettier than a deep liver chestnut with a flaxen mane and tail.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Arab Mama said:


> My two year old Arab is quite small. His breeder told me that when he was born he was so small they used to cradle him in their arms like a cat. Arabs tend to be slow growers, so I'm really curios to see what he tops out as. We plan on training him to drive, but I'm hoping he is going to be big enough to ride as well.
> 
> Your mare is beautiful and I just love that cute little foal! She is precious. Your mare's color is just wonderful. There is nothing prettier than a deep liver chestnut with a flaxen mane and tail.


I am too planning on training my filly to drive in case she's too small to ride for me!

Flaxen chestnuts sure are stunning. I'm kind of keeping my fingers crossed that the baby is a chestnut or a dark palomino. 

She's gotten a little bit bigger though! She's about 13 weeks here.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh shes a little tank!


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

She looks miserable over there with you. She needs to be here in my yard Love them both! So happy things worked out for you!


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

She's positively adorable! And she seems to enjoy rearing  Have fun with that one! 


But in all honesty, I doubt her small size at birth will give her any issues, as it looks like she's growing perfectly fine!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

She has grown quite a bit the last months.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

What breed are they? What a beautiful pair!

What did you feed her while she was pregnant? Sometimes the mare is lacking something while pregnant. I make sure my mares go into the pregnancy fat so they have a higher chance at coming out fat. Your mare looks in good weight and health but the foal might have been needing more fat or more minerals.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you. 

The mother is imported from the Netherlands and is probably a Welsh Cob/Welsh Cob mix. The foal's sire is a German riding pony. 

She was given free choice of a good quality hay, very very high in protein.

2 kg Mare & Youngstock from Dodson % Horrell

0.5 kg of a protein feed.

160 g of minerals.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Sounds like a good diet. Maybe it was a freak thing? I think she will gain size.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

My Oldie colt was born HUGE and then it was like he was lagging in gaining size for a few weeks. Now he is shooting up again.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> Sounds like a good diet. Maybe it was a freak thing? I think she will gain size.


I think her diet was good too, and I have taken a few classes in horse nutrition so I sure hope it wasn't the mares diet that caused to foal to be so small. 

I hope she will gain in size. She is about 11.0 hh now.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

STUNNING! she will catch up later she is too busy been beautiful!


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

SOOOOO cute, my favorite is when she is scratching
If you measure from her cornary band to the center of her knee, that will tell you how tall she will be. In inches.
eg. 14 inches = 14hh 
14 and 1/2 inches = 14.2 hh
it works... done it myself several times.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Spotted, How old should she be for me to take that measurement? 

EquineBovine, Thank you, on her behalf. She is quite full of herself. ;-)


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

at least 2 to 3 weeks old


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

How old is she, Stella? My 5 almost 6 month old colt is 11.hhs, being a very stocky QH/Paint. I've yet to string test him, though.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

My foal will be 5 months in a week! 

I had my vet, he is a breeder of Icelandic horses, out the other day and he thought she was still very small.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Was she your mares first foal? First foals can be very small.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I bought a weanling that was very small. I did that measuring trick and it said he would be 16hh. at 4 years old he was 16hh I didn't think he would be that tall, but he was.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

EquineBovine, She was the mares first foal!

Spotted, her legs are super short compared to the mare that is about 14.2-14.3 hh, so if that this measuring trick is correct she will be a whole lot shorter than her mum.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Kayella said:


> How old is she, Stella? My 5 almost 6 month old colt is 11.hhs, being a very stocky QH/Paint. I've yet to string test him, though.


How big is his sire and dam? The warmblood foal at my stable is probably over 13.3 hh and he is three weeks younger than the foal I am showing in this thread, but his dam was almost 16.0 hh and the sire is 16.1 hh


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Its possible she will be shorter. If you are able to measure you will have an Idea at least. I think she will still be able to be ridden, I've seen 14hh horses carry men around with no problems.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Spotted said:


> Its possible she will be shorter. If you are able to measure you will have an Idea at least. I think she will still be able to be ridden, I've seen 14hh horses carry men around with no problems.


Of course she will be able to be ridden, but perhaps not by me. I'm not super tall or anything, but if she becomes too - what's the word for it? slender perhaps? it will look weird. 

I have been competing with a 13.3hh pony and it looked OK. But he was quite stocky. 

This is me on a 13.3hh pony.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

StellaIW said:


> How big is his sire and dam? The warmblood foal at my stable is probably over 13.3 hh and he is three weeks younger than the foal I am showing in this thread, but his dam was almost 16.0 hh and the sire is 16.1 hh


His dam is 14.3 hh and his sire is 15 hh.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for your answer!

Is he small for his age or does quarter horses grow slowly?


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Stella, your baby doesn't seem that small to me right now. It's been a while, so I can't remember the exact details, but when I got my Welsh/Paint cross at eight months, he was not more than 12 hands, and now that he's three years old and between 14.2 and 14.3, I'm hoping he will stop growing. When I bought him, I did the string test (where you measure from the knee to the coronet) and I expected him to be about 14.1. His sire was 13 hands, and his dam was 15 hands. I've learned that it's very hard to predict future height.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

According to everyone else, he's tall! My 16 year old welsh pony is 11 hh, and Henny is already taller than him hehe.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

My Oldenburg colt is just under 12h right now at 4mo. His mom is about 14.3 and his dad is 16.1. I am HOPING for right about 15.2h or 15.3..


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

So I measured her again today, she is about 11hh at her withers but now she is between 11.1hh and 11.2hh at her butt!

Forgot about the other measurement trick, I will try to do it tomorrow. 

I am actually a little bit calmer after I heard about how big your foals are!

I think she is starting to look pretty normal beside her mother.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

My friend's Arabian filly was born REALLY tiny. I mean I could wrap my arms completely around her and lock my fingers when she was first born. Her mom is about 14'1 and her dad is about 15h.

Hope you can see how small she is.


----------



## Arab Mama (Jun 10, 2012)

Our two year old Arab gelding was about the size of a large cat when he was born. When we brought him home he was smaller than our landlord's yearlings. He's had a growth spurt since then and is just a little shorter than our 14.2 half Arab paint mare. Don't forget that horses aren't considered adults until age five. Some breeds/individuals do tend to mature slower. Physiologically, a horse's growth plates don't fuse until age two so they shoulnt have much strenuous work and absolutely no weight bearing until after that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Physiologically, a horse's growth plates don't fuse until age two so they shoulnt have much strenuous work and absolutely no weight bearing until after that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
I understood that a horses 'growth plates' don't fuse until after the age of four.  We don't break ours until after 4 years because of this. 2 years is far too young to be riding a horse both physically AND mentally IMHO.
​


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Merlot said:


> I understood that a horses 'growth plates' don't fuse until after the age of four.  We don't break ours until after 4 years because of this. 2 years is far too young to be riding a horse both physically AND mentally IMHO.
> [/COLOR][/LEFT]


You are very correct. In fact, the ones in the spine aren't all closed until 6 IIRC.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

> You are very correct. In fact, the ones in the spine aren't all closed until 6 IIRC.


Yea, verily. This website says that the growth plates in the neck can remain open into their sixth year.

Weber Training Stables - Riding Young

ETA: StellaIW, that filly is turning into quite a beautiful little horse (pony?). I'm jealous that you can look so good on ponies! My horse is 14.1 and I look awkward on her, but if I could get away with riding smaller equines I'd definitely find myself a spunky pony right away. With the way your filly is growing now she looks like she could easily catch up to her mother, and if she doesn't, she'll be so stocky that I'll bet you won't even be able to tell the difference.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

So did you ever name the baby? Or did I miss it? I LOVE LOVE LOVE the game of thrones names!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for all of the replies everyone! 

I keep forgetting to do the string test, but I will try to remember it tomorrow!

MelissaAnn, I just call her Storm, it will probably be Stormborn on her papers.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

Stormborn. That's so poetic! It's perfect for her, too. Her sooty spots in combination with her sabino chrome remind me of a stormy sky.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

StellaIW, your horses are so gorgeous! I always enjoy your high quality pictures and beautiful horses, dont hesitate to post as many photos as you want!!!!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

WalnutPixie, Thank you! I think it suits her too, she is like a Storm in many ways, she got a lot of temperament and way too much energy! 

Almond Joy, Thank you! Right now Storm is looking like a fat ball and she is about 2,5 inches taller at her butt than at her withers! Not very pretty at all. And I think her mane is growing more than she is.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Spotted said:


> SOOOOO cute, my favorite is when she is scratching
> If you measure from her cornary band to the center of her knee, that will tell you how tall she will be. In inches.
> eg. 14 inches = 14hh
> 14 and 1/2 inches = 14.2 hh
> it works... done it myself several times.


I don't know if it's too late to do this with Storm - she is 6 months in a week. But according to the converter (cm to inches), her measurement is about 14.17 inches.


----------



## ThatDraftGirl (Jun 5, 2012)

That would put her at about 14.1-14.2h at maturity! Thats a good height! Just barely considered a horse, not quite a pony! She will most definitely be rideable!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Her mother is between 14.2 and 14.3, about 148 cm - that is a pony here in Europe. Anything under 148 cm without shoes is considered a pony. 

If Storm will be 14.1-14.2... I might die from happiness.


----------



## ThatDraftGirl (Jun 5, 2012)

She may have been born premature, but from the photos she seems to be catching up quite nicely. I don't think you will have any issues with being able to ride her. Either way, she'd make a darling little cart pony as well!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

ThatDraftGirl said:


> She may have been born premature, but from the photos she seems to be catching up quite nicely. I don't think you will have any issues with being able to ride her. Either way, she'd make a darling little cart pony as well!


Thank you! 

I am going to teach her to drive even if she will be big enough for me to ride, I think it's really good training!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Height can be difficult to determine. I had a mare who was 14.2HH bred to a stud who was 14.1HH and the foal ended up being 15HH in adulthood. I don't recall how big she was at birth, but I don't think she was big nor small. I didn't try the string test with her though. I'll have to try that with the next foal. :think:


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Storm is growing, The grey mare is about 15.2 and the bay is about 16.3

Storm will be 7 months in a week or so. 









(Both the bay and the grey mare are in foal and should foal in a few months.)


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She's looking really great!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I keep waiting for Storm to start going through the "ugly weanling" stage... I think she is going to skip it lol.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Chiilaa said:


> I keep waiting for Storm to start going through the "ugly weanling" stage... I think she is going to skip it lol.


She is going through it now, Her butt is even higher than before and her neck is short. 


But she's not looking like some babies tend to do when they are newly weaned. And I am glad for it, 
especially since I think that 6-7 months are too early to wean a foal from it's mother. 









NdAppy, Thank you!


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

That picture you took of your filly in the snow is beautiful. The composition, the colors, the fact that it's such an everyday 'horses eating in mud' scene but still so captivating, I can't stop staring at it. :lol: Can I make it my desktop background for a while?

If this is Storm's ugly weanling stage, I can't wait to see her all grown up. You should have seen what my horse looked like when _she_ was that age. By comparison Storm is a movie star! Hahaha


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

WalnutPixie said:


> That picture you took of your filly in the snow is beautiful. The composition, the colors, the fact that it's such an everyday 'horses eating in mud' scene but still so captivating, I can't stop staring at it. :lol: Can I make it my desktop background for a while?
> 
> If this is Storm's ugly weanling stage, I can't wait to see her all grown up. You should have seen what my horse looked like when _she_ was that age. By comparison Storm is a movie star! Hahaha


Thank you! Of course you can!

I hope Storm grow up as beautiful as her parents, she's got a lot to live up to.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm not sure how big the foal was at birth, but I know of an Araloosa who's dam was maybe 14h and I don't think the sire was much bigger if I remember and the foal topped off at 15.2 I believe


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

How adorable!!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Storm 10 days









Storm, a little less than 7.5 months.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I think she will grow to be a decent size. Do you have a photo of her sire?

She is stunning, simply beautiful!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Here's her sire, She looks a lot like him.

Here he is 2,5 years old.









3 years I think.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

WOW oh WOW


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Merlot said:


> WOW oh WOW


I agree with you, he is quite stunning isn't he?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Her dam was quite the stunner too! I think that they (sire and dam) produced quite well with Storm. She is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

Stella-- she's growing up beautifully- and her sire is such a looker!!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

NdAppy said:


> Her dam was quite the stunner too! I think that they (sire and dam) produced quite well with Storm. She is absolutely stunning.


Thank you. In my eyes, Storms mother was perfect and that's why I bred her.










Druydess, Thank you.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Dam and sire - both stunning and I love the way your little girl is shaping up - what breed are they?


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

The sire is a German Riding Pony and the dam was imported from the Netherlands and her papers where lost, but she likely some kind of Welsh Cob mix. 

Storm, the foal is a Welsh Part Bred.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Wonderful I'm a big fan of welsh cob crosses


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I wanna steal Mama for myself, I just love her look. The sire is very pretty as well, Storm looks just like him. Anyways, I think she will mature to the size of her sire. She was such an adorable baby, I just wanna snuggle her.


----------



## 2manypets (Mar 28, 2011)

I grew up on a Welsh! Love them!


----------



## Quarterhorselover3 (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow, she's tiny!! But adorable!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Storm is super cute and solid looking. I love the colour of her dam with her flaxen mane. Her sire is very handsome as well.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

How is Stella doing? I remember you having some foot problems a few months ago, right? Hope all is well. This really is one of the most gorgeous families on the forum! I love living vicariously through your pictures, as I can't imagine ever raising a foal myself.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

She is really growing up! I am just in love with her...


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

egrogan, You got a PM in your inbox!

Storm is now 8 months old, She is the fluffiest thing that walked the snow around here. She is actually not fat anymore, but her super thick coat sure makes her look chubby. 
The gray mare in the pictures has her due date in march, so she looks fat because she's pregnant. 









(I tried to feed her new minerals, but they didn't agree with her stomach. That's why she got a dirty butt. I'm going back to feeding her the "old" ones.)


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

She's adorable Stella!! ANd OMG-- that mare is going to have a Percheron!!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

I know, She's huge! I'm pretty curios about what's hiding in there.

Another pic of Storm,










She is about 12 HH now.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Here she is at 11,5 months. I am about 5'6 -5'7. 

And yes, we are standing downhill and in a pile of poop. Very flattering. ;-)


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Here she was about five months.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh, how I've missed Storm pictures! I still can't get over her beauty.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

What a cutie!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She's stunning. I think she's going to be 13.3/14.0 Hands when she finishes growing. And definitely have enough bulk for you to ride her. 

love her coloring. Shes very golden now...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol, yeah, I just saw you say she was already 12something hands tall, that's great!! My lil qh mare Josie was only about 13 hands tall as a 2 y/o and she's solid 14hh now 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I know I shouldn't gloat, but I am only human after all.

Who still thinks Storm is silver bay now??? Anyone??? 

*cackles*


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I've also missed seeing pictures of her. She's such a beauty!


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

kayleeloveslaneandlana said:


> Oh, how I've missed Storm pictures! I still can't get over her beauty.


I finally bought a new camera today, I'll be returning soon. With lots of pictures again! 



trainerunlimited said:


> What a cutie!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! 



CLaPorte432 said:


> She's stunning. I think she's going to be 13.3/14.0 Hands when she finishes growing. And definitely have enough bulk for you to ride her.
> 
> love her coloring. Shes very golden now...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'll keep my fingers crossed for that. 

Yeah, and she's even more golden under her winter coat. She'll have her fathers color. 



trainerunlimited said:


> Lol, yeah, I just saw you say she was already 12something hands tall, that's great!! My lil qh mare Josie was only about 13 hands tall as a 2 y/o and she's solid 14hh now
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She's almost 12.2HH to the withers and between 12.3HH and 13HH to the butt.



Chiilaa said:


> I know I shouldn't gloat, but I am only human after all.
> 
> Who still thinks Storm is silver bay now??? Anyone???
> 
> *cackles*


Haha I know! But she sure was dark when she was a baby. Although she was born with pink skin, so she couldn't have been a bay.












amp23 said:


> I've also missed seeing pictures of her. She's such a beauty!


I promise, I will post lots of pictures is the near future.


----------

